
3 Reasons Why ICOs Are Cooling Down, but Crypto and Blockchain Are Here to Stay - sherm8n
https://www.forbes.com/sites/outofasia/2017/11/27/three-reasons-why-the-ico-market-is-cooling-down-but-crypto-and-blockchain-are-here-to-stay/
======
sherm8n
What do you think? are ICOs just hype?

